# Definity Dakota A/T Tires?



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Any one use the Definity A/T tires. They are sold at pep boys. look alot like the BFG's. How is there wear? Highway noise? Whats your guys opinions? They are an M+S tire. The only other ones I am looking at are the BFG's and the Good year silent armours, but those are much more expensive.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

i did a search for them but couldnt pull up any traction or wear ratings. but from what i read, people seem to like them. like you said they are M&S rated which is a good thing.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

We have used them off & on for years. I have found the hold up as well as any other tire, plowing just eats up tires, we ussally can get 2-3 seasons out of a set.


----------



## Sno4U (Dec 30, 2003)

They look like good tires. Only thing is, from what I understand, The Good Year Silent Armour is the only LT tire that has a mileage warranty, which is 50K. Doesn't mean a whole lot when it comes to a truck tire but, if they're the only ones willing to put one on their tire than I guess that shows some confidence from their end!
What was the price difference. I'm in the process myself of getting some new "meats" and can get the 17" tires that I need for my 1 ton SRW for $214/tire and a $60(when U buy 4) rebate if bought before 11/30/08payup


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

06HD BOSS;607705 said:


> i did a search for them but couldnt pull up any traction or wear ratings. but from what i read, people seem to like them. like you said they are M&S rated which is a good thing.


Ya I have heard good things about them too


RLM;607972 said:


> We have used them off & on for years. I have found the hold up as well as any other tire, plowing just eats up tires, we ussally can get 2-3 seasons out of a set.


Thats good to know, they they will hold up as well thanks


Sno4U;607995 said:


> They look like good tires. Only thing is, from what I understand, The Good Year Silent Armour is the only LT tire that has a mileage warranty, which is 50K. Doesn't mean a whole lot when it comes to a truck tire but, if they're the only ones willing to put one on their tire than I guess that shows some confidence from their end!
> What was the price difference. I'm in the process myself of getting some new "meats" and can get the 17" tires that I need for my 1 ton SRW for $214/tire and a $60(when U buy 4) rebate if bought before 11/30/08payup


Thanks, silent armors would run me about 8-900. while these would run about 550 for Load range C and about 650 for Load range D


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

In June, I put 4 of the more agressive ones (M/T) on one of my trucks in 235/85 R 16 load range E. I beleve it was 625 (aprox)- $115 rebate so ended up around 525, vs $ 800-900. The milege warranty are void for commercial use anyway.


----------



## lawnmasters2006 (Sep 19, 2006)

The mileage warranty are void for commercial use anyway....never heard anything about that an i buy all our tires from pepboys.i like the Dakota m/t...the bigger sizes like 265 an up are thread cut,wich give much better traction..heres a pic of them http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=66252


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

It's on your service sheet.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

RLM;608736 said:


> In June, I put 4 of the more agressive ones (M/T) on one of my trucks in 235/85 R 16 load range E. I beleve it was 625 (aprox)- $115 rebate so ended up around 525, vs $ 800-900. The milege warranty are void for commercial use anyway.


Ok thanks, I sorta like the look of these A/T
warranty is not a big deal, most tires don't seem to last as long as they are supposed to anyway


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

deere615;609150 said:


> most tires don't seem to last as long as they are supposed to anyway


Agreed... goes for car tires as well as trucks. I recall a bunch of years ago having a set of premium (cheap) Canadian Tire tires on ex's car... 100000km treadwear rating... got under 30k and they were on the wear bars and we were like wtf? and took 'em back, got nothing but a runaround and explainations on how thats only a rating, not an actual number blah blah blah, cars mileage was completely irrelevent to them. I wouldn't have ever bought them myself...


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

derekbroerse;609494 said:


> Agreed... goes for car tires as well as trucks. I recall a bunch of years ago having a set of premium (cheap) Canadian Tire tires on ex's car... 100000km treadwear rating... got under 30k and they were on the wear bars and we were like wtf? and took 'em back, got nothing but a runaround and explainations on how thats only a rating, not an actual number blah blah blah, cars mileage was completely irrelevent to them. I wouldn't have ever bought them myself...


ya I don't hear of to many people going back and getting new tires or reembursed because they didn't meet the tread rating


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

deere615;609674 said:


> ya I don't hear of to many people going back and getting new tires or reembursed because they didn't meet the tread rating


Agreed, but these didn't even come up to a third of their claim...


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

I had them on my truck years ago. They were ok. What I didn't like about them is they developed dimples across the round of the tire. they never blew or anything, but it seems cheaper tires tend to do that.


----------



## red07gsxr (Dec 22, 2007)

i spent 550 for 4 procomp at's, they have a 50k mile warrenty, severe weather rating, and they come with a e range. great tires, i have 265's on my truck.


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

Good tires at a good price, look into if anyone in your area cares Eldorado Tires. They are made by cooper a.k.a. good year. I have them on my truck, and my suv. Milage on them is very good, haven't ever had any blemishes over time and prices are very fare, or at least they are for me because they have them at the dealer I get all my tires from, skidloader tires, trailer tires, truck tires.

http://www.eldoradotire.com/products/

I run the trailcutter M/T's on my plow truck and they work great. Your not paying for all the advertising of goodyears, and bfgs


----------



## lumps (Sep 3, 2005)

As to the mileage warranty, if it indeed says "warranty" then it is one. I sold tires at Pep Boys for several years (top salesman at my store, go me, haha), and people did in fact bring their tires back. What it gets you is a pro-rating on a new tire. So say you have a 50k mile tire, goes bald at 25k. You'd only pay half price for a new set.


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

I've had the Definity Dakota M/T's 285/75/16's on my truck for almost 2 years now...They have worked well for me, but I was told I couldn't get them in load range E. I ended up taking the D's because I don't tow heavy. I would definitely get them for the price.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

oldmankent;609775 said:


> I had them on my truck years ago. They were ok. What I didn't like about them is they developed dimples across the round of the tire. they never blew or anything, but it seems cheaper tires tend to do that.


Thanks, ya my bfg long trails on the front of my truck are doing that also


red07gsxr;609905 said:


> i spent 550 for 4 procomp at's, they have a 50k mile warrenty, severe weather rating, and they come with a e range. great tires, i have 265's on my truck.


That doesn't sound like to bad of a deal


ducatirider944;609922 said:


> Good tires at a good price, look into if anyone in your area cares Eldorado Tires. They are made by cooper a.k.a. good year. I have them on my truck, and my suv. Milage on them is very good, haven't ever had any blemishes over time and prices are very fare, or at least they are for me because they have them at the dealer I get all my tires from, skidloader tires, trailer tires, truck tires.
> 
> http://www.eldoradotire.com/products/
> 
> I run the trailcutter M/T's on my plow truck and they work great. Your not paying for all the advertising of goodyears, and bfgs


I don't think those are sold around here


lumps;610069 said:


> As to the mileage warranty, if it indeed says "warranty" then it is one. I sold tires at Pep Boys for several years (top salesman at my store, go me, haha), and people did in fact bring their tires back. What it gets you is a pro-rating on a new tire. So say you have a 50k mile tire, goes bald at 25k. You'd only pay half price for a new set.


lol, thats good to know thanks


ChevKid03;610075 said:


> I've had the Definity Dakota M/T's 285/75/16's on my truck for almost 2 years now...They have worked well for me, but I was told I couldn't get them in load range E. I ended up taking the D's because I don't tow heavy. I would definitely get them for the price.


ya I saw the pics in the other thread, they just look a little aggressive for me. These don't come in E either. they come in C but they can get me D if I ask which I probably will


----------

